# muscletech: nitro-tech hard core



## yazy10 (May 31, 2008)

muscle tech: nitro-tech hard core any good?


----------



## bio-chem (May 31, 2008)

general consensus is that your going to get a much better deal for your money staying away from anything muscle tech


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2008)

it's basically all over priced.


----------



## yazy10 (May 31, 2008)

does that protein work?


----------



## Inverted5 (May 31, 2008)

I have been taking it for a couple months and really like it.  It tastes great and appears to be working well.  I understand that the creatine dose is useless and it is a bit over priced.  I bought the 4 lb for about $47 whereas the ON 100% Whey has the 5lb for about $40.  

Since everyone keeps raving about the optimum nutrition (ON) 100% Whey brand I thought I would give that a try also so I went ahead and bought one about a week ago.  Once my Nitrotech is gone I will begin that and try it out.  If it is the protein you are after than it appears everyone is in concensus about buying the ON brand primarily for price.  

I think it has also been said to go for about 50g protein with you post workout which would be about 2 scoops.  

Whatever you choose I am sure it will work out.  Good luck.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2008)

yazy10 said:


> does that protein work?



yes, it's specially formulated protein that is superior to every other brand and form of protein on the market.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 1, 2008)

Prince said:


> yes, it's specially formulated protein that is superior to every other brand and form of protein on the market.



someone has been reading the article long advertisements in muscular development.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2008)

speaking of quality protein, I (IronMagLabs) will be putting out a Whey Protein Isolate in the next month or so, very high quality, great taste (Chocolate, Strawberry and Vanilla) and mixes with a spoon!


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 1, 2008)

Prince said:


> speaking of quality protein, I (IronMagLabs) will be putting out a Whey Protein Isolate in the next month or so, very high quality, great taste (Chocolate, Strawberry and Vanilla) and mixes with a spoon!



nice. what price are you looking at and for how much? you have always produced high quality shit at a reasonable price so you have really set the bar high for yourself for a protein powder.


----------



## vader (Jun 1, 2008)

ISS Whey Matrix protein is good and a great price too.
5lbs for 37.99


----------



## Inverted5 (Aug 8, 2008)

I realize this is an old thread but for completion sake and for the benefit for those that may still be interested I have to say that I enjoyed the 100% Optimum Nutrition (ON) Whey so much more than the nitro-tech.  It mixes so much easier, is thinner, and tastes just like Chocolate Milk (Double chocolate flavor).  It also has more protein per serving than the Nitro-tech and is cheaper.  I can't imagine ever going back to nitro-tech again.


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

Inverted5 said:


> I realize this is an old thread but for completion sake and for the benefit for those that may still be interested I have to say that I enjoyed the 100% Optimum Nutrition (ON) Whey so much more than the nitro-tech.  It mixes so much easier, is thinner, and tastes just like Chocolate Milk (Double chocolate flavor).  It also has more protein per serving than the Nitro-tech and is cheaper.  I can't imagine ever going back to nitro-tech again.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 8, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> general consensus is that your going to get a much better deal for your money staying away from anything muscle tech


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

five


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

muscle tech nitro tech protein tastes like shit didnt see any improvements after a bucket but discontinued the use go with optimum nutrition gold standard more bang for ur buck overall great product


----------

